# Type of Wax



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Just wonding, what type of wax do you use on your GTO?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use a Carnauba wax.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used McGuires Cleaner Carnuba wax for years. Last year I bought McGuires 2K tech wax, that stuff is incredible, and lasts 10 times longer than Carnuba. Rukee, you should try it, you'll be impressed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I used McGuires Cleaner Carnuba wax for years. Last year I bought McGuires 2K tech wax, that stuff is incredible, and lasts 10 times longer than Carnuba. Rukee, you should try it, you'll be impressed.


The first show of the year is next week, I just might have to do that! Thanks. :cheers


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I used McGuires Cleaner Carnuba wax for years. Last year I bought McGuires 2K tech wax, that stuff is incredible, and lasts 10 times longer than Carnuba. Rukee, you should try it, you'll be impressed.


Thanks Jetstang, I think i will try McGuires 2x tech wax out!:cheers


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Right now I use the Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Wax. Being in Germany limits my ability to buy some nice waxes for the car. A lot of companies won't ship overseas with wax, and our outstanding Aafes doesn't stock anything but the cheap crap! I need to get the buffer before I go to another wax, but all they sell are those $10 random orbital polishers here. Living overseas has some serious drawbacks. LOL.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought some Eagle One Wax-as-Dry wax, and its pretty good. Gives a nice coat in a snap. Plus you just spray on right before you dry it so no need to dry then wax. 

If I do a nice coat of wax i either use the turtle wax black kit, or the NXT 2.0


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I use turtle wax ice, easy to use and gives a nice deep shine, I will be getting something better in the future when funds allow, I hear dodo juice is incredible


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I used McGuires Cleaner Carnuba wax for years. Last year I bought McGuires 2K tech wax, that stuff is incredible, and lasts 10 times longer than Carnuba. Rukee, you should try it, you'll be impressed.


I found it to be a little difficult to remove, but it does shine nice!! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I found it to be a little difficult to remove, but it does shine nice!! :cheers


You may need to do smaller areas, and get it off quicker, hope it holds up for you.
Cool, I buffed my car both times I used it, so a non buffed car may play out different. My 70 had a 10 y/o single stage acrylic enamel paint job that I would wax and the paint would be dead in a couple weeks. I used the tech wax and the next year it didn't really need buffing, garage queen. I was a diehard McGuires cleaner wax guy, and this stuff opened my eyes. I am sure there are better waxes than this out there, but for us that stick with what works, it was a step into the future, like replacing our TRS-80 computer with a Pentium 4.. Also, that is why my car looks good in the pics, tech wax, my paint job is buffed through in many places.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Mothers reflextion is the best!! or adams wax


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i use meguires gold class, but im lookin replace it after im done


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i use adams products all the way around. nice stuff


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

jetstang said:


> I used McGuires Cleaner Carnuba wax for years. Last year I bought McGuires 2K tech wax, that stuff is incredible, and lasts 10 times longer than Carnuba. Rukee, you should try it, you'll be impressed.


I agree. Thats the stuff I use as well. I put on two coats the first time I used it. The water still beads two months later. I threw on another coat yesterday. I was just seeing how long it would last. Awesome stuff


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

clay bar then nxt 2.0


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

knaletko said:


> I use turtle wax ice, easy to use and gives a nice deep shine, I will be getting something better in the future when funds allow, I hear dodo juice is incredible


I've used countless products over 35 years. The best waxes I have used are Maguires products. The absolute worse is Turtle wax Ice.

It smears, it takes A LOT of elbow grease to remove it. I ended up using Maguires detailer to get the smeary residue off. Turtle wax advertises using it on plastic, I did... it left the traditional dried wax residue on the plastic after a day or so. I used Mother's Back to Black to remove it. I tried this product a few times ALWAYS using in a garage on a cold surface. Even after leaving the product sit on the paint for an hour or so the results were the same. 

I took the left overs in the bottle and deep sixed it. This product is NOT worth the aggravation.


----------



## nc_06goat (Jun 3, 2010)

Ziano is the real deal.
this is a photo of my daily driver last year.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Mothers clay bar + Mothers Carnauba wax = Beauty


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maguires is the best stuff I have found that is actually available consistnant in stores.

I recently bought their swire removed and it did a decent job. Didn't get all the swirles out, but a good bit of them and it felt smoother then when I clayed it. Nice coat of their wax and it was nice.

They also now have car wash soap(might of been arround for awhile and I never saw it) that is bright yellow and has wax in it. Car looks increadable once washed but it smells really good and attrats bees.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i just bought some Auto glym hd wax i well post pics later to show u guy's what it look like, so far im very impressed.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Zaino...but it's not wax...
Bill


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I just changed to the Meguiars NXT 2.0 this year, and that stuff is amazing. My TR will put that zaino finish to shame.

I bought the paste and liquid, and the liquid is way easier to use and shines a little better. The paste is easier to get streak free, but makes a lot of white powder as it's removed. If you have a PC, and use the liquid, you will still need to go over it with a towel to finish it up.

They had the NXT 2.0 car care kit (NXT wax, interior detailer, glass cleaner, car wash, tire shine, sponge, and applicator) for five bucks at Target in February. I bought four of the kits arty: 

I used some on my pearl white car too, and the shine is stunning.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> I just changed to the Meguiars NXT 2.0 this year, and that stuff is amazing. My TR will put that zaino finish to shame.
> 
> I bought the paste and liquid, and the liquid is way easier to use and shines a little better. The paste is easier to get streak free, but makes a lot of white powder as it's removed. If you have a PC, and use the liquid, you will still need to go over it with a towel to finish it up.
> 
> ...


I'll give you $15 a kit shipped, lol.. Good stuff.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

jetstang said:


> I'll give you $15 a kit shipped, lol.. Good stuff.


No way :lol:

arty:


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

I wax my cars once in the spring and once in the fall. I clay bar it and then i use 3M Cleaner Wax and 3M finishing Wax. Ive never used anything that leaves a finish like 3M products do!!!

3M Automotive Appearance Car Care Products leading through innovation for over 100 years!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I use System One X3 Polish. I used it on the cars I owned in the past and continued to use it when I bought my GTO.
System 51 / System One APS


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I used to use Mcguires gold, Now I use Adams Americana, It blows the other waxes away, Abit expensive, But it was worth it, I now use all the Adams products on all my cars, Including all their products for the interior. I just took a first place in a judged show this past weekend, And the judges wanted to know what I used for that deep shine, Buy some Adams.


----------

